# Blazers/Spurs thread



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Blazers are playing really well. Very intelligent.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Looks like LMA is a little intimidated by TD. A couple times he decided not to go up with the shot when otherwise I think he would have.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

LA with the jumper!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Apparently the trick to beating the Spurs is to stay close but not take the lead until late. If you come out strong they come back at you strong.

2-3 by LaMarcus, btw.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Aldridge, go up strong!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

LA needs to keep that close to his body and go up and jam!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)




----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I can see Ginobili's developing bald spot from out wide, and this game isn't even in HD.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

That's twice that Zach was the first one back and Jack didn't hit him.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NICE. Foul on Ginobili!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

I really like this lineup. Have they ever been on the floor together?


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great pace!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And THAT is why we got Fred Jones.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Ya, that should have been and one.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

That was great of Fred. Dixon is smaller but doesn't have the same pace as Jones.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Good point Rice.

10 assists on 12 baskets.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

What was that Hap said about Dickau beating out Sergio for the PG spot? He's in there now...


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

This is one case I wish we just got the ball back.


----------



## GOD (Jun 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> What was that Hap said about Dickau beating out Sergio for the PG spot? He's in there now...


And I said, all that means is that Sergio will get the burn.:biggrin:


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow!! What a feed by Sergio and jam by Jones!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Nate McVillain said:


> And I said, all that means is that Sergio will get the burn.:biggrin:


Maybe Mike Iavaroni told him about the Sergio thing and not Nate, which would explain the mistake.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

What would you rather have: An Outlaw FGA or two shots at the line for Magloire?


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

mags is making the spurs foul a lot


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Samuel said:


> What would you rather have: An Outlaw FGA or two shots at the line for Magloire?


That's a tough one. I'd like Outlaw to take it to the basket!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. 

NONONONONONOO!!!!!

oh okay, he made it.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

As that NewAgeBaller dude would say:

"We be ballin'"


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****! Two misses. Come on Webster you got to do better than Mags at the FT line!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

We need to get Aldridge back in there.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Duncan 5 secs in the key every time.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The Spurs plan is working

Roy and Randolph have a combined 11 shots in the game.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Duncan 5 secs in the key every time.


Yeah I don't know if it was the refs hand doing the 5 count that gave it away or the tent poles he kept leaving in the paint after made buckets.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Great half! Blazer 54 to 47


----------



## SheedSoNasty (Dec 31, 2002)

What a great half!

The Blazers have been playing great. They're passing the ball, putting forth the effort on the boards, and most of all... it looks like they're having fun playing together.

This team is going to be something special in the not so distant future.


----------



## LameR (Jan 4, 2004)

MARIS61 said:


> As that NewAgeBaller dude would say:
> 
> "We be ballin'"


You forgot the obligatory "vato", "esse", or "homes". They're absolutely essential homes.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

We actually got more FTA's, 14 to their 10.

Look for the refs to swing it the other way bigtime in the 2nd half.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

The Spurs have led at halftime in every one of their last 14 games, including every game in this streak.

The last time they didn't lead at the half was January 28 against the Lakers, a game that they still won.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that duncan guy is pretty good.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

aldridge pulls a mutombo


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Man that Spurs Bench: whining and *****ing.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

yeah i hope berry is ok! that was brutal ALdridge could be fined.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

oh here we go! the spurs are creeping but roy scores!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

12 for zbo 

roy is going off


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

4th on genolibi von back in 

go webster go jones blocks! 74 to 65 Blazers end of the 3rd!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Yes!

Yes!

Yes!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hey Poppy!

Less whining at the refs, more coaching.

Your team's looking confused out there.


----------



## stanthecaddy22 (Oct 31, 2005)

wow did that Magloire for Aldridge sub hurt or what? Argg I wish he could have stayed in while he was in the flow of the game on both ends of the court.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

well all the whining is starting to work for the spurs


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

this lineup, Jones, Sergio, Magloire, Webster and Outlaw, isn't doing a whole lot.

Wow, talk about a flop by Oberto.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

wow that top of the key jump by aldridge he doesnt jump very high but his long arms he gets above everyone, they are leaving him open and swish swish swish.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

sergio sergio sergio!

aldridge getting schooled by duncan but thats a good thing! 

nice block by outlaw


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NICE!!! 

Way to go Sergio!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

I think Sergio is learning from Roy.


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

outlaw on fire!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

when will aldridge, roy and sergio get shoe deals?


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Duncan being schooled by Sergio!

Too funny.


----------



## PhilK (Jul 7, 2005)

LOL That Sergio head-fake on TD was straight from the Rucker Park Playground..

Just delicious watching those youtube Sergio crossover highlights become reality


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

My TIVO is trying to change the channel! NOOOOO!!!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

here comes the spurs

come on guys!


----------



## Utherhimo (Feb 20, 2005)

Aldridge with the slap on the ball! foul on duncan and duncan whines!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

How is that NOT a T on Duncan?
Right up in the ref's face yelling and waving?
Refs need to get some stones.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Come on another 2:55!!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Fans have been pretty weak tonight.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Roy!! Clutch!!!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Utherhimo said:


> well all the whining is starting to work for the spurs


It's been so long since Portland played the Spurs tough a few times in a season that I forgot what a bunch of crybabies the Spurs are. 

Bowen is literally jumping up and down like a child, Duncan is menacing refs, and the bench is throwing things on the court.

NOW I remember why I hate the Spurs! This, more than anything, tells me the Blazers are finally getting back to being a good team.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Duncan is such a wuss!


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Ouch!

Duncan just got Pryz'd.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Wow, what spin Jack had on that [email protected]!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

****! We need a score! ****, TO!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

And that's the game.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

For Pete's sake, BOWEN IS MANHANDLING ROY.

Ridiculous.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Damn! I don't believe it!


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

typical end of a game against the spurs. they have to make a stop here.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

****ing A bowen is all over roy...where is the ever loving foul? These refs are hideous!


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Got to be the dumbest substitution with the game in hand I have ever seen.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> typical end of a game against the spurs. they have to make a stop here.


Have to love the whopping total of 2 team fouls on the Spurs in the 4th. I'm not surprised; we've all seen this before.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Those are some clutch 3s. We need to respond. Just tie it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

sure we've missed ft's,but these refs..good GOd..


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

papag said:


> Have to love the whopping total of 2 team fouls on the Spurs in the 4th. I'm not surprised; we've all seen this before.


Their whining has paid off.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

that miss might as well have been the game


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Man, I swear this crap only happens to us. Up 7 to down 5.......the life of a Blazers fan is brutal


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Hap said:


> that miss might as well have been the game


Too much 1-on-1 from the perimeter down the stretch, not enough Zach early in the shot clock.

That said, a few uncontested threes by the Spurs are the difference in the game.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Well sucks to lose like this, but that can be expect from a young team like this. It's easy to see what a great future we have and it's not that far off, but playing a vet team that knows how to close out we can see we still are a little aways. Mainly experience.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

Friggin Balki!


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Why not just fire up a 3? Why burn clock? Oh well, it was over anyway.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

wow..the spurs just may be my most disliked team after tonight..not even la whines this much.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

NBA Draft.

NBA Draft.

NBA Draft.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Bowen gets away with so much handcheckin on D...he was all over Roy 2 our our final possesions..non stop and no foul...wtf does a guy have to do to get a call? Then manu starts chucking up crap..and thats that...wow..I'm very dejected after this loss. Can we just abandon Magloire...PLEASE!?


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Samuel said:


> NBA Draft.
> 
> NBA Draft.
> 
> NBA Draft.


would you like the 6th or 7th pick, because it ain't gonna be higher then that.


----------



## Sambonius (May 21, 2003)

I wanna know when we're going to make Sergio Rodriguez our starting PG. Jack is good but by no means the best PG on our team, that would be Sergio.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

That was a great game by the Blazers. 

It's going to be registered as a loss, but that was a win in my opinion.

A young team, doing that to the Spurs? Very impressive. Brandon Roy and Aldridge is going
to be a sick combo in the future. You guys have alot to look forward to.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Dr. Seuss said:


> That was a great game by the Blazers.
> 
> It's going to be registered as a loss, but that was a win in my opinion.
> 
> ...


It's all about Sergio Rodriguez at this point. What do you think of him?


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> these refs..good GOd..


We got more foul shots than they did.

Blaming the refs is absurd. 

it's all about the fact that our guys couldn't convert.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> ****ing A bowen is all over roy...where is the ever loving foul? These refs are hideous!



damn B u complainin??? aldrige be foulin duncan and a lot of steals by them envolved the hand slap


----------



## yuyuza1 (May 24, 2006)

Damn them! 

I hate the Spurs. We've lost what...the last 10 against them? Still there's a lot to look forward to. We played an amazing game tonight. Take away their four consecutive threes, and we're talking of an amazing victory instead. 

Roy and Aldridge= Perfect in the pick and roll. 
Throw Sergio and Martell into that mix, and you've got something great for years to come.


----------



## crowTrobot (Jun 24, 2005)

10-20 from the line. make a few ft's and spurs hitting 4 straight 3's at the end doesn't matter.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> damn B u complainin??? aldrige be foulin duncan and a lot of steals by them envolved the hand slap


Learn to speak English.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

MAS RipCity said:


> Bowem gets away with so much handcheckin on D...he was all over Roy 2 our our final possesions..non stop and no foul...wtf does a guy have to do to get a call? Then manu starts chucking up crap..and thats that...wow..I'm very dejected after this loss. Can we just abandon Magloire...PLEASE!?


Don't be. Think of this. Our leading scorer had didn't have a great game (not saying he played bad). We're talking about one of the better teams in the league, and we had them on the ropes for all but about 45 minutes of the game. 

We're still young and inexperienced, and truth be told, still have mental lapses. 

I hate losing as much as the next person, and I hate how they lost, but in the big picture, this was a really good sign. LaMarcus wasn't intimidated, Brandon still scored 19 points and had 9 dimes against one of the better defenders in the league (dirty or not). 

The Spurs are perennial title contenders for a reason. 

Our inexperience is what cost us the game. Kudos for the Spurs for hitting clutch shots, but I don't think we can hang our heads in shame. Be upset that the team lost? Sure. 

But keep in mind Brandon scored 19 and had 9 assists. LaMarcus had 14 points, and didn't get killed by Duncan. Despite what Quick said, Dickau didn't play, and Sergio played very well (and imho, should've played more). 

The negative is obviously the loss. The positive is what to take FROM the loss (but I'm sure I'm not the only one who's tired of the moral victories). It took the Spurs playing really well to come back and win the game. Give the team a few years, and they will be the team that wins these games. Actually, they'll be the team that doesn't have to out-score one of the worse (record wise) teams in the league by 14 in the 4th quarter to win the game only by 5.

Plus, just be thankful we don't have Balki on our team.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

yea, mags got to the line for us..whooooopeee. SAS shoulda been t'd up more than once tonight. If it were us barking at the refs all night long, we'd have a few guys in the locker room. And did you see bowen grab Roy constantly down the stretch, he was all over him. tim douchcan was in the paint all game long...same **** different day...


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Nate blew it by bringing back Jack and Zach and Ime after the timeout. We had the momentum, we had control of the game, Spurs were imploding with the refs, the guys that were in there were clicking nicely and would have finished it out easily.

But he threw that all out the window by "sticking to his usual game plan". Put Jack, Zach and Ime back in 'cause that's the rule. End with your starters. So predictable.

If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> damn B u complainin??? aldrige be foulin duncan and a lot of steals by them envolved the hand slap


LMA plays good D, and he doesn't wine...something your team needs to learn to not do.


----------



## Fork (Jan 2, 2003)

MARIS61 said:


> Nate blew it by bringing back Jack and Zach and Ime after the timeout. We had the momentum, we had control of the game, Spurs were imploding with the refs, the guys that were in there were clicking nicely and would have finished it out easily.
> 
> But he threw that all out the window by "sticking to his usual game plan". Put Jack, Zach and Ime back in 'cause that's the rule. End with your starters. So predictable.
> 
> If it ain't broke, don't fix it.


Yeah, I blame Nate for the missed free throws too.


----------



## PapaG (Oct 4, 2004)

Fork said:


> *We got more foul shots than they did.*
> 
> Blaming the refs is absurd.
> 
> it's all about the fact that our guys couldn't convert.


They also shot 10 more 3-pointers, but whatever. MAS didn't blame the refs, he merely commented on the Spurs only having 2 team fouls in the 4th quarter, like I did. 

Bowen was fouling Roy; there is no denying this.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

2 ****ing fast break points?????
Nate's substitutions at the end of the game were awful. Sergio should have never been taken out. Up by 8 or so with him puyshing the ball and getting into the offense quicker, and we end up losing by 5. 


LOL at Mike Rice saying we had 10 assists on 12 baskets, and that means Zach isn't doing much.


----------



## TiMVP2 (Jun 19, 2003)

whine all ya want homeboy, Duncan was just telling the ref sometihng he wasnt yelling and waving or whatnot.

and how about the punk B udoka? racking duncan thats a no-no


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Hap said:


> Don't be. Think of this. Our leading scorer had didn't have a great game (not saying he played bad). We're talking about one of the better teams in the league, and we had them on the ropes for all but about 45 minutes of the game.
> 
> We're still young and inexperienced, and truth be told, still have mental lapses.
> 
> ...


I guess. I just loathe the spurs so much its comparable to la. We ahd that game and it was ripped from our graps..losing like that sucks..and it's not a one time occasion. I don't know about many of you, but Portland is realyl the only team I care about, so I don't have other teams to look forward too, so when they lose..it sucks.
And yes, I would cry if ginobli actually ended up a Blazer...it's too bad he never got to play during the bad boy era, otehrwise he'd think twice about flopping.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

The Blazers played amazing and the Spurs were lucky to pull out a win. Your young guys weren't intimidated by the Spurs and kept attacking the rim. Please stay healthy next year and hopefully we'll see a return to the playoffs for Portland.


----------



## MARIS61 (Apr 28, 2003)

Hap said:


> The Spurs are perennial title contenders for a reason.


Well, *3* reasons actually. :biggrin:


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

MDIZZ said:


> whine all ya want homeboy, Duncan was just telling the ref sometihng he wasnt yelling and waving or whatnot.
> 
> and how about the punk B udoka? racking duncan thats a no-no


Duncan may seem like Mr. Class, but he whines like a biotch..one of the reasons he is one of my most disliked players.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

Some Spurs fans comments:



> uh do people forget that Randolph is a jump shooter and, thats bout it?





> Those portland commentators are so full of ****. Be glad that you can't hear that crap such as Pop influencing the refs; and refs being afraid of him; and when Tim was fouled, they referred to it as a flop, etc. etc. etc.





> god i hope these POR announcers crawl back to their hole
> 
> 
> their homerism and is beyond sickening





> Commentators just said something along the lines that Bowen was barking the heads off of the referees but what do you expect --he's a Spurs player. These guys are the worse I've ever heard. Worse then the Mavs commentators even.


Our announcers are pretty bad, but I think Pops was worse.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

Samuel said:


> It's all about Sergio Rodriguez at this point. What do you think of him?



I'm mad the Suns traded him away.

He has Steve Nash type of insticnts. It'll be interesting to see how Roy and Sergio
will get along. Brandon can play the 2 spot, but he seems more effective at the PG position.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

Who cares, let spurs fans whine all they want about our commentators..their window of opportunity is closing and they aren't winning it this year, so I could care less about em. Have fun rebuilding..it's a b****!


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> Who cares, let spurs fans whine all they want about our commentators..their window of opportunity is closing and they aren't winning it this year, so I could care less about em. Have fun rebuilding..it's a b****!


This is true. 

Parker has years left in him, and so does Ginobili for the most part.

But Duncan isn't going to be in his prime much longer.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

As a non-bias viewer, the refs seemed reasonably fair with how they called the game.


They let things go, but it was on both ends of the floor. And, I thought the Portland announcers were
correct on what they said. It didn't come off as homerism to me.

That's just my outside opinion.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

I thought the refs were good tonight. In fact Portland benefitted from a lot of calls and non calls.


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

The main beef I had with the refs was the way they handled the mags/dirty euro situation. It got to the point one time, where oberto grabs ahold of mags, pulls on him, and when the refs look, he falls to the ground...c'mon! I believe there's a 5 second back to the basket violation and timmy had to have violated that one a few times tonight. Finally, bruce bown does not play good D...he reaches so much and pokes and prauds. He was all over Roy the last few possesions which led to fast breaks.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

It sure gets old watching Popovich whine all night long to the refs and seeing them listen to it. I also think it is a shame that the Spurs players yell at the refs and ***** to them without ever getting a technical. 

I remember numerous times in the past, Portland players getting a T for just looking at the refs wrong (Not just Rasheed). If the NBA doesn't start fixing the disparity in the reffing they will eventually have a problem with their product. There are more and more half full arenas during the season.


----------



## Samuel (Jan 1, 2003)

MAS RipCity said:


> The main beef I had with the refs was the way they handled the mags/dirty euro situation. It got to the point one time, where oberto grabs ahold of mags, pulls on him, and when the refs look, he falls to the ground...c'mon! I believe there's a 5 second back to the basket violation and timmy had to have violated that one a few times tonight. Finally, bruce bown does not play good D...he reaches so much and pokes and prauds. He was all over Roy the last few possesions which led to fast breaks.


Bruce Bowen is such a good defender that he was actually called up to play in the national team camp. This is a CBA journeyman that's bounced around several teams to earn a reputation for solid defense.

Now, I think he's a dirty player, and he's injured a few guys this season in 'dirty' type of plays. But in terms of a non-big, he's the best defender in the game. Give the guy a little respect.

Portland shouldn't hang their heads about this one. The Spurs got absolutely lucky with some timely outside shooting down the stretch.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

Did we really lose that game


----------



## MAS RipCity (Feb 22, 2003)

You say good defender, I saw dirty and overrated..I think ray allen and vince carter would agree to that one.


----------



## Seuss (Aug 19, 2005)

MAS RipCity said:


> The main beef I had with the refs was the way they handled the mags/dirty euro situation. It got to the point one time, where oberto grabs ahold of mags, pulls on him, and when the refs look, he falls to the ground...c'mon! I believe there's a 5 second back to the basket violation and timmy had to have violated that one a few times tonight. Finally, bruce bown does not play good D...he reaches so much and pokes and prauds. He was all over Roy the last few possesions which led to fast breaks.



You have a good point. The Oberto situation wasn't handled very well.

You also are watching the aged, past his prime, Bruce Bowen. 
Bowen's defense has taken a hit because of age and the growing quickness by the other 
perimeter players. He was a great defender, and he still is an above average defender today.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

MDIZZ said:


> whine all ya want homeboy, Duncan was just telling the ref sometihng he wasnt yelling and waving or whatnot.
> 
> and how about the punk B udoka? racking duncan thats a no-no


Did you watch the replay? Duncan didn't get hit near south of the border. It didn't look like he really was hit at all, just flopping.


----------



## mgb (Jun 26, 2004)

Dr. Seuss said:


> As a non-bias viewer, the refs seemed reasonably fair with how they called the game.
> 
> 
> They let things go, but it was on both ends of the floor. And, I thought the Portland announcers were
> ...


I'll agree with you instead of MM. 

I didn't think the refs were that bad either. I wish we had just hit more FTs.


----------



## hasoos (Jan 3, 2003)

I think the play of the game that turned it though was the Duncan getting supposedly hit in the gnards play. San Antonio started playing way more physical then after that. My problem with it is on the next posession, Duncan completely smashed Idoka you could tell it was retaliation. Nobody for the Blazers stood up. A PF or Center, even if put in for one play, should have been put in to smash one of their smaller players into the court and send a message that the Blazers are not going to take that. 

When is the team going to start standing up for itself? Morale victories are getting very hollow after such a nice effort. If they are going to win they are going to have to bring their physical level of play up to another level and play with intensity for the whole game. At the end, they looked like an indecisive team on their heels, reeling from the intensity the Spurs brought the last few minutes. Indecision kills in the NBA and it did again tonight.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

mgb said:


> I'll agree with you instead of MM.
> 
> I didn't think the refs were that bad either. I wish we had just hit more FTs.



Or the spurs missed just a couple of those threes . . . I felt like every three at the end was the spurs last gasp attempt, and they kept making them.


----------



## It's_GO_Time (Oct 13, 2005)

hasoos said:


> I think the play of the game that turned it though was the Duncan getting supposedly hit in the gnards play. San Antonio started playing way more physical then after that. My problem with it is on the next posession, Duncan completely smashed Idoka you could tell it was retaliation. Nobody for the Blazers stood up. A PF or Center, even if put in for one play, should have been put in to smash one of their smaller players into the court and send a message that the Blazers are not going to take that.
> 
> When is the team going to start standing up for itself? Morale victories are getting very hollow after such a nice effort. If they are going to win they are going to have to bring their physical level of play up to another level and play with intensity for the whole game. At the end, they looked like an indecisive team on their heels, reeling from the intensity the Spurs brought the last few minutes. Indecision kills in the NBA and it did again tonight.



Nice post.

I expect the toughness on this team to come from Udoka, JM and especially Jack. I don't think you want the stars of the team (Zach, Roy, Aldridge) to have to step up and be the enforcer. Jack is thought of by his teammates as a leader. He has to recognize the sitautions where he should take the hard physical foul to send a message and get the flow going the other way again . . . his team will follow.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

smeedemann said:


> It sure gets old watching Popovich whine all night long to the refs and seeing them listen to it. I also think it is a shame that the Spurs players yell at the refs and ***** to them without ever getting a technical.
> 
> I remember numerous times in the past, Portland players getting a T for just looking at the refs wrong (Not just Rasheed). If the NBA doesn't start fixing the disparity in the reffing they will eventually have a problem with their product. There are more and more half full arenas during the season.


You're right. That's why the Spurs have more technicals than the Blazers this season. Complaining about the refs gets old.


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> You're right. That's why the Spurs have more technicals than the Blazers this season. Complaining about the refs gets old.


I believe, prior to tonights game, the Spurs actually do have more technicals than the Blazers.

espn


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

Hap said:


> I believe, prior to tonights game, the Spurs actually do have more technicals than the Blazers.
> 
> espn


Yeah I was being sarcastic.


----------



## smeedemann (Jul 16, 2003)

So, you don't see some players getting a technical for barely looking at the ref? If you don't, you must only watch your Spurs. It just kills me to see some players get a T for a facial expression while others piss and moan the whole game long and get nothing. Call it both ways or don't bother calling it at all.

The other thing you need to look at is when fouls are called or given. I remember Jordan in his great years getting 1 foul through the first 3 1/2 quarters and then getting 2 or 3 quick fouls in the 4th quarter after the game was wrapped up.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

On a possitive note with the loss we now have a better chance at getting Durant than Seattle. Also if teams like Atlanta, Charlotte, MIlwaukee, and Phily could win a game or two this could be a great off season. 


2 fast break points....Mr. Sonic basketball, it's fan-tastic


----------



## Dan (Dec 30, 2002)

LineOFire said:


> Yeah I was being sarcastic.


I was just presenting some "proof" to confirm what you said, in case others were not sure.


----------



## LineOFire (Apr 20, 2004)

smeedemann said:


> So, you don't see some players getting a technical for barely looking at the ref? If you don't, you must only watch your Spurs. It just kills me to see some players get a T for a facial expression while others piss and moan the whole game long and get nothing. Call it both ways or don't bother calling it at all.


I watch every NBA game I can get my hands on and players don't get technicals for looking at a ref no matter what you say. The Spurs don't get many techs because they don't yell obscenities and berate the refs. When players do use harsh language or don't present their case calmly, including members of the Spurs, then they get T'ed up. Pop is the only one who really yells at the refs and that is why he is leading the Spurs in technicals.


----------



## FreeMason Jr. (Jul 12, 2004)

I came into this game expecting an automatic win, but for 45 minutes I was absolutely shocked. The Blazers played an amazing game and totally had their way with the best defense in the league. I mean, the spurs gave up onl 74 points in three consecutive games before that! Though the spurs actually do get the win, the Blazers were the better team tonight. Amazing seeing such a young team play like that. Those FT's killed ya'll though.

Those complaining about the reffs though...we had the exact opposite opinion down here in S.A. That's all I'm ganna say.


----------



## zagsfan20 (Dec 24, 2004)

I was behind the San Antonio bench during the 4th quarter. PJ Carlisemo was barking at the refs on every little play, and I mean seriously barking at them. You can't help but think with all that annoying pressure coming at the refs from the sidelines that it gets on the refs psyche during the game.


----------



## mediocre man (Feb 24, 2004)

zagsfan20 said:


> I was behind the San Antonio bench during the 4th quarter. PJ Carlisemo was barking at the refs on every little play, and I mean seriously barking at them. You can't help but think with all that annoying pressure coming at the refs from the sidelines that it gets on the refs psyche during the game.




Sounds like good coaching to me. His team took advantage of a situation that he created. I've been saying that Nate needs to get a "T" evety once in a while just to let the Refs and his team know how dissatisfied he is.


----------

